
The US Government Pressured a Small Local Library to Turn Off Its Tor Server - dsr12
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/the-us-government-pressured-a-small-local-library-to-turn-off-its-tor-server
======
ddinh
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200249)

